# How to activate options in TV apps



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

With TV apps on my TV screen, when I try to access the options button to enter an access code, there is no explanation of how to get there. Pressing the select button on the remote does nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

What do you mean by an "access code"?


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> What do you mean by an "access code"?


Some of the apps(the twitter one comes to mind) require you to register at their site(for free) and get an access code which you then enter into the options of the TV app, which will link you to your twitter account.

Never used the app because of the added registration, but I know it exists.


----------



## alm (Sep 12, 2009)

If your trying to access apps such as twitter, gmail, etc., that require an access code, you need to go to telepop.com on your computer and create an account. Log in and select from the available apps that are on Directv that require a code. Complete the questions and you will be provided an access code. Go back to your TV, open tv apps. Add the app that you want to use, for example twitter. Once it is added, you should see a button that says options near the bottom right of the app. Navigate to the options button and select it. Enter the code you received on the telepop site. You should then be good to go. Telepop maintains a list of the access codes in case you should have to set up the TV app again. If you don't have your code, you can go to the site and obtain the code you received orginally.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

alm said:


> If your trying to access apps such as twitter, gmail, etc., that require an access code, you need to go to telepop.com on your computer and create an account. Log in and select from the available apps that are on Directv that require a code. Complete the questions and you will be provided an access code. Go back to your TV, open tv apps. Add the app that you want to use, for example twitter. Once it is added, you should see a button that says options near the bottom right of the app. *Navigate to the options button and select it. * Enter the code you received on the telepop site. You should then be good to go. Telepop maintains a list of the access codes in case you should have to set up the TV app again. If you don't have your code, you can go to the site and obtain the code you received orginally.


That's the problem. How do you navigate to the options button. No keys on the remote move you there.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

flaguy said:


> That's the problem. How do you navigate to the options button. No keys on the remote move you there.


Once you select the application from your tv dock of apps (by pressing select when the application is highlighted), the app should load.

Move with the left arrow cursor over to the app, then arrow down to highlight the "options" selection and "select" once again to access it.

It's the same as you'd do anythign else on the receiver menu wise.....


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Once you select the application from your tv dock of apps (by pressing select when the application is highlighted), the app should load.
> 
> *Move with the left arrow cursor over to the app*, then arrow down to highlight the "options" selection and "select" once again to access it.
> 
> It's the same as you'd do anythign else on the receiver menu wise.....


thanks a lot. that was where I was hung up. I never realized that you have to left arrow to the app. Hooray.


----------

